# octopus



## Shadow Mantis (Sep 17, 2005)

Hi

I was thinking about keeping a small octopus. Has anyone had any experience with these creatures? I have heard that they are very hard to keep. If so, what species would be the best for a beginner?

Thank You


----------



## Obie (Sep 17, 2005)

They are EXREMELY difficult to keep. One of my personal areas of study is Cephalopod neurophysiology and behavior (particularly squid and cuttlefish social behavior). Only a couple of species can even be kept alive by experts for extended periods. Plus they are even more sensitive to water conditions than most marine animals, and octopi love to escape from even supposedly securely closed tanks. Setting up a normal marine tank properly costs a fortune (think thousands of dollars for protein skimmers, metal halide lighting hoods, UV sterilizers, etc.)...trying to properly keep Cephalopods is a real challenge :shock: .


----------



## infinity (Sep 18, 2005)

but if you're going to keep one, try for a blue ringed octopus  - they're potentially lethal, pretty and only the size of a silver dollar  

but yeah, let me know how that goes, i think octopi are amazing...


----------



## *RYAN* (Sep 18, 2005)

yea ... just dont touch the blue ringed because you will probably die :shock:


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Sep 18, 2005)

i was thinking about looking after one, looked in to it and then decided it would be near impossible. i read there's only about 5 people in the whole of the UK that keep an octopus at home successfully. also, i read there's about 10 things you have to have right about the water. even if you get everything completely right - the octopus might feel like killing itself 

if you're really gonna go for it keep us posted, it'd be amazing if you were successfull  

, from me at : *octopus*@hotmail.co.uk 8)


----------



## Ian (Sep 18, 2005)

I believe crytal palace aquarium has some in a while back, they are amazing, stock all sorts of exotic sea and land reptiles and mammals.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## ellroy (Sep 19, 2005)

I have to admit I've been tempted by an octopus before, having kept marine fish but as Obie already mentioned they are exceptionally sensitive to water conditions. You are looking at hundreds if not thousands of £/$'s to get the setup running. Then they need practically daily care and most don't live much longer than your average mantis!

They are amazing though.....www.tonmo.com is the best website I found....I'm sure they'll talk you out of it!!

Cheers

Alan


----------

